# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  ajuda com casa para palhacitos

## VitorinoV

Olá a todos,

estou a precisar de umas dicas vossas,

tenho um casal de palhacitos que se anda a portar mal... tinha também uma anenoma que era a casa deles, acontece que depois de ela ter feito alguns estragos resolvi vende-la, mas desde que a vendi que os palhaço alteraram o comportamento vem a frente do aquário abanam a cauda e espalham areia por tudo quanto é sitio :S  o resultado disso é que estou a ficar com aquário cheio de algas.

tenho que arranjar um coral para passar a ser a nova casa deles, mas isto anda mal de massas para novas aquisições :s:s

preciso da vossa ajuda para resolver este problema, estava a pensar colocar algo no aquário para simular uma anemona, poderia ser que eles adoptassem como casa, mas o que poderei utilizar ??

----------


## Constantino Filho

Minha Sugestão: Adicione novamente uma anêmona para eles e resolva seu problema  :SbOk3:

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Eles costumam gostar de cataphylias, euphylias, acho que também de sarcophytons... (não tenho a certeza porque tenho anémona)  :Wink:

----------

